# NH 489 haybine cutter bar bolt breaking.



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just replaced cutter bar head, Installed some new blades and new bolt. Cutter bar moves freely back and forth by hand and shows no sign of wear marks anywhere.Does anyone know why the cutter bar bolt would shear off after about 2 hrs of use? Is it possible to re-align wobbler gear box ?


----------

